# أنا حابة أفهم وأستفيد...عقيدة الثالوث



## الأصالة (6 أبريل 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أنا عضوة يديدة في المنتدى،،،أتمنى لو مسيحي يناقشي بخالص ما يعتقد به...
ونعتمد في الحوار على المنطق البسيط...إذا متيسر


----------



## حبيب يسوع (6 أبريل 2011)

اهلا وسهلا قريبا اتوقع ان تعتنقى المسيحية لان يسوع لمس قلبك وبداتى البحث عن الحقيقة


----------



## Michael (6 أبريل 2011)

http://st-takla.org/FAQ-Questions-V...Al-Lahoot-Wal-3akeeda/012-Adoring-3-Gods.html


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أبريل 2011)

*بكل بساطة الثالوث هو اعلان عن وحدانية الله بعمق 
فالله واحد 
والله الواحد هو اله لم يوجده احد بل هو كائن بذاته مدبر كل شئ بكلمه قدرته وحى بروحه القدوس
الكائن الناطق الحى 
*


----------



## الأصالة (6 أبريل 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> اهلا وسهلا قريبا اتوقع ان تعتنقى المسيحية لان يسوع لمس قلبك وبداتى البحث عن الحقيقة


 والله ما أعتقد آنا أحب أتعلم بس مو القصد إني أبحث عن الحقيقة لأنني وجدتها من زمان...
لماذا تقول يسوع لمس قلبي؟؟؟وليس الله؟؟؟
هل يسوع يعني الله والله يعني يسوع؟؟


----------



## الأصالة (6 أبريل 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *بكل بساطة الثالوث هو اعلان عن وحدانية الله بعمق *
> *فالله واحد *
> *والله الواحد هو اله لم يوجده احد بل هو كائن بذاته مدبر كل شئ بكلمه قدرته وحى بروحه القدوس*
> *الكائن الناطق الحى *


سؤالي:هل تعرف/تعرفين كل شيء عن الله؟كل شيء بمعنى كل شيء؟؟


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أبريل 2011)

> سؤالي:هل تعرف/تعرفين كل شيء عن الله؟كل شيء بمعنى كل شيء؟؟


*اللى يعرف كل شئ عن الله لا يصبح الاله اله 
الاله هو الذى لا يدرك احنا بنعرف فقط ماعلنه هو بنفسه عن نفسه *


----------



## مونيكا 57 (6 أبريل 2011)

الأصالة قال:


> سؤالي:هل تعرف/تعرفين كل شيء عن الله؟كل شيء بمعنى كل شيء؟؟



*ما نعرفه عن الله هو ما أعلنه لنا
الله محبه
الله واحد مثلث الأقانيم
أزلى حى 
محب رحيم عادل قدوس
الله غير محدود يملئ الكون
الله خلق هذا الكون من أجل الإنسان
الله اعطى موسى الوصايا العشر  لتكون دستورنا فى الحياة ومن يحيد عنها لا يكون من عند الله


االله تجسد وولد من مريم العذراء لييتمم سر الفداء ويخلصنا

*


----------



## Critic (7 أبريل 2011)

*



سؤالي:هل تعرف/تعرفين كل شيء عن الله؟كل شيء بمعنى كل شيء؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**هناك معرفة سلبية (ان سميناها معرفة) و معرفة ايجابية*
*المعرفة السلبية اساسها "نفى"*
*المعلومة الوحيدة التى تعلميها عن الله هى "نفى" !*
*ان الله واحد لا شريك له*
*و بهذا ستعيشين و تموتين فى تلك السلبية و الجمود عن الله*
*انتى ثابتة فى مكانك و هو ثابت ينتظر منكى عبادته*
*اى علاقة ميتة تلك ؟*
*انها الجحيم بعينه و من الظلم ان تكون تلك اقصى علاقة للاله بالانسان...بل لماذا احتاج ان يخلقه او دفعه لخلقه ان كانت تلك هى حدود العلاقة ؟!!!*

*من حب الله لنا لم يبخل علينا ان نشاركه فى جزء ايجابى عنه*
*اعلن لنا بعض بعض الامور عن ذاته*
*انتى تؤمنى باله واحد بدون تثليث*
*و نحن ايضا نؤمن باله واحد لكن بالتلثيث*

*التثليث هو الحب الالهى*
*خلقنا الله من فرط حبه و انعم علينا بجعلنا ابنائه "التبنى"*
*لكن صفات الله غير مستحدثة*
*فما كان لينعم علينا بالتبنى الا اذا كانت تلك الصفة موجودة فيه اصلا "الابوة"*
*و لا يمكن ان يكون اب و فيه صفة الابوة الا اذا كان لديه ابن*
*لذلك نحن حصلنا على البنوة من خلال الابن*

*و ايضا لا يمكن ان يحبنا الله فجأة*
*من كان يحب الله قبل خلقنا ؟؟؟*
*ام انه لم يكن يحب و فجاة طرأ عليه فعل الحب !*
*ازلية الله و انعدام الزمن بالنسبة له تناقض استحداث الافعال اذن هذا لا يجوز*
*هناك علاقة متبادلة بين الاقانيم*
*فالاب يحب الابن و الروح و هكذا الباقى*
*و من خلال حب الاب للابن احبنا الاب فلم تكن تلك الصفة "الحب" طارئة او غير موجودة من قبل*

*الثالوث هو الكمال*
*فعلى سبيل المثال*
*الله هو الغٍنى (الاب) و الغًنى (الابن) و المغنى (الروح القدس)*
*الحياة و الحى و المحيى*


*اذن الله واحد فى جوهره مثلث الاقانيم*
*الله الاب*
*الله الابن*
*الله الروح*

*ما هو الاقنوم ؟*
*اللغة العربية عاجزة فى تعبيرتها*
*و الفكر عاجز عن تخيل 3 اشخاص متشابهين فى كل شيى و يشتركون مع بعض فى صفاتهم و لهم ذات واحدة*
*و لا يوجد اى مثال تقريبى صحيح بشكل كامل*

*الاقنوم هو كيان قائم لا يمكن ان يعيش منفردا*
*فالاب لا يمكن ان يكون اب بدون الابن و لا يمكن ان يكون حيا بدون الروح و هكذا الابن و الروح*
*و بهذا فان الاقنوم يشترك مع باقى الاقانيم فى كل الصفات ما عدا الصفة الاقنومية*
*مثال : الاب صفته الاقنومية الابوة و هو يختص بهذا و الابن يختص ايضا ببنوته*
*لكنهم فى النهاية جوهر واحد هو "الله"*

*هذا هو ايماننا*
*اتمنى ان تكون الالفاظ ساعدتنى لان الموضوع حساس و لفظ عن لفظ قد يغير المعنى لاهوتيا*


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2011)

راجعي المواضيع التالي التي تشرح عقيدة الثالوث إن كنت فعلاً تريدين الفهم و الإستفادة:

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47185
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=27166
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=152154
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=167067
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=154989
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=149599
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=127311
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=86001
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=113851
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=89903
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22953
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21492
--
الثالوث القدوس
استفسار بشأن الثالوث الأقدس
+ + + شرح عقيدة الثالوث القدوس + + + - 
معنى الثالوث - 
حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط - 
سؤال حول الثالوث الاقدس - 
++التعليم عن الثالوث عند المؤمنين++ - 
عقيدة الثالوث القدوس - 
سؤال بخصوص الثالوث الاقدس - 

و بعدها تعالي و ناقشي إن كان لديكِ أي شبهة لطرحها.


----------



## الأصالة (7 أبريل 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *اللى يعرف كل شئ عن الله لا يصبح الاله اله
> الاله هو الذى لا يدرك احنا بنعرف فقط ماعلنه هو بنفسه عن نفسه *





> *ما نعرفه عن الله هو ما أعلنه لنا
> الله محبه
> الله واحد مثلث الأقانيم
> أزلى حى
> ...


جمييل..
هل عقيدتكم توافق المنطق برأيكم؟؟


----------



## الأصالة (7 أبريل 2011)

> *هناك معرفة سلبية (ان سميناها معرفة) و معرفة ايجابية*
> *المعرفة السلبية اساسها "نفى"*
> *المعلومة الوحيدة التى تعلميها عن الله هى "نفى" !*
> *ان الله واحد لا شريك له*


 [FONT=&quot]أنت مخطئ عزيزي[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]المعرفة الإيجابية بالله تعالى أكثر بكثييير من المعرفة السلبية[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ليس هذا كل ما أعرفه عن الله،،،الله عرفنا بجلاله من خلال أسمائه وصفاته وأفعاله...[/FONT]


> *و بهذا ستعيشين و تموتين فى تلك السلبية و الجمود عن الله*
> *انتى ثابتة فى مكانك و هو ثابت ينتظر منكى عبادته*
> *اى علاقة ميتة تلك ؟*


 [FONT=&quot]أتعجب من أن تقول لمسلمة علاقتك بالله ميتة!!![/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وكأنك لا تعرف طبيعة صلاتنا وعلاقتنا بالله"قل إن صلاتي ونسكي ومحياي ومماتي لله رب العالمين"[/FONT]


> *انها الجحيم  بعينه و من الظلم ان تكون تلك اقصى علاقة للاله بالانسان...بل لماذا احتاج  ان يخلقه او دفعه لخلقه ان كانت تلك هى حدود العلاقة ؟!!!*


[FONT=&quot]نقطة مهمة:هل الله محتاج للخلق؟؟؟
[/FONT]


> *و ايضا لا يمكن ان يحبنا الله فجأة*
> *من كان يحب الله قبل خلقنا ؟؟؟*


 [FONT=&quot]ليس من المفترض أن نسأل عن ما لا نستطيع أن ندرك؟؟؟[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]هل قال الله لكم بأنه لم يجد من يحب قبل خلقكم؟؟[/FONT]


> *فالاب يحب الابن و الروح و هكذا الباقى*
> *و من خلال حب الاب للابن احبنا الاب فلم تكن تلك الصفة "الحب" طارئة او غير موجودة من قبل*
> 
> *الثالوث هو الكمال*
> ...


[FONT=&quot]هل تعني أن الابن هو تعبير عن صفات الله؟؟؟
[/FONT]


> *ا هو الاقنوم ؟*
> *اللغة العربية عاجزة فى تعبيرتها*
> *و الفكر عاجز عن تخيل 3 اشخاص متشابهين فى كل شيى و يشتركون مع بعض فى صفاتهم و لهم ذات واحدة*
> *و لا يوجد اى مثال تقريبى صحيح بشكل كامل*
> ...


[FONT=&quot]هل تعتقدون بأن عقيدتكم فيها تعقيد؟؟[/FONT]


> *هذا هو ايماننا*
> *اتمنى ان تكون الالفاظ ساعدتنى لان الموضوع حساس و لفظ عن لفظ قد يغير المعنى لاهوتيا*


 [FONT=&quot]لا عليك لن أدقق بالألفاظ لكن المعنى..[/FONT]


----------



## الأصالة (7 أبريل 2011)

Michael قال:


> http://st-takla.org/FAQ-Questions-V...Al-Lahoot-Wal-3akeeda/012-Adoring-3-Gods.html


شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Critic (7 أبريل 2011)

> جمييل..
> هل عقيدتكم توافق المنطق برأيكم؟؟


*منطق و عقيدة !*
*الا تعرفين قواعد الحوار العقيدى ؟*
*المنطق لا يعترف بالمعجزات اصلا فأذا اعتمدتى على هذا المبدأ انصحك بالالحاد لان المنطق لا يستوى مع قرآنك*
*قال منطق قال !*

*يبدو ان سؤالك من اجل الجدل لا الفهم*
*ارجو الا تضيعى وقتنا ان كنتى من هواه الجدل*


----------



## الأصالة (7 أبريل 2011)

My Rock قال:


> راجعي المواضيع التالي التي تشرح عقيدة الثالوث إن كنت فعلاً تريدين الفهم و الإستفادة:
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47185
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=27166
> ...


مشكور أخوي،ان شاء لله سأحاول قراءتها قبل الاستكمال


----------



## Critic (7 أبريل 2011)

> *أنت مخطئ عزيزي*
> *المعرفة الإيجابية بالله تعالى أكثر بكثييير من المعرفة السلبية*
> *ليس هذا كل ما أعرفه عن الله،،،الله عرفنا بجلاله من خلال أسمائه وصفاته وأفعاله...*


*و ما هى اسمائه و صفاته و افعاله التى تعرفينها ؟*
*هل هى الحق العدل الخ ؟*
*انها صفات بشرية*
*البشر ايضا هكذا*
*كل ما فى الامر ان اى مدعى يستطيع اختراع دين جديد و اله جديد و نسب له تلك الصفات البشرية*
*انت لا تعرفين سوى السلب*
*عقيدتك قامة على نفى الشرك*
*ستبقين فى هذه السلبية مدى الحياة*

*



			أتعجب من أن تقول لمسلمة علاقتك بالله ميتة!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *وكأنك لا تعرف طبيعة صلاتنا وعلاقتنا بالله"قل إن صلاتي ونسكي ومحياي ومماتي لله رب العالمين*


*ثم ماذا ؟*
*ستظلين تلك العبدة البائسة التى لا تستطيع الاقتراب من الهها الذى ينتظر منها العبادة و الا سلخ جلدها*
*هنيئا لكى هذا الجحيم*
*انها اشبه بعلاقة سيد القبيلة بعبده*
*هذه هو سقف حدودك مع الهك و يا له من اله !!*

*



			نقطة مهمة:هل الله محتاج للخلق؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**اسألى نفسك هذا فعقيدتك قائمة على "ما خلقهم الا ليعبدون" اما نحن فلا*
*الهنا خلقنا لينعم علينا بالبنوة لانه احبنا و من فيض حبه انعم علينا بميراثه*




> *ليس من المفترض أن نسأل عن ما لا نستطيع أن ندرك؟؟؟*
> *هل قال الله لكم بأنه لم يجد من يحب قبل خلقكم؟؟*


*ترى من كان الله يحب قبل الخلق ؟؟؟*
*هلا اجبتينى ؟*



> *هل تعني أن الابن هو تعبير عن صفات الله؟؟؟*


*لا الابن ليس تعبير بين اقنوم قائم*
*و به من من خلاله احبنا الله و انعم علينا بالبنوة و بغيره لم يكن هذا ليحدث و شرحت هذا*
*الثالوث هو كمال الصفات*
*مثال اخر :*
*الله هو المحب (الاب) و المحبة (الابن) و واهب الحب و ساكبه فى قلوبنا (الروح القدس)*
*هذه ليست تعبيرات مجازية بل اقانيم قائمة*

*



			هل تعتقدون بأن عقيدتكم فيها تعقيد؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**هل تعتقدى ان الايمان بالعقيدة الصحيحة يعتمد على مدى تعقيدها من بساطتها ؟*
*يا له من مقياس سطحى !*


----------



## Desert Rose (7 أبريل 2011)

الأصالة قال:


> [FONT=&quot]أتعجب من أن تقول لمسلمة علاقتك بالله ميتة!!![/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]وكأنك لا تعرف طبيعة صلاتنا وعلاقتنا بالله"قل إن صلاتي ونسكي ومحياي ومماتي لله رب العالمين"[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]



*وانا اريدك ان تشرحى لنا من واقع خبرتك وحياتك انتى مش عارفه بصراحة اناديكى اخ ولا اخت بس انتى بتتكلمى على انك اخت ما علينا 
اشرحيلنا ماهى علاقتك بالله ؟ ماذا تعرفين عن الله ؟ من واقع حياتك انتى وليس من واقع ما حفظتيه 
*


----------



## الأصالة (7 أبريل 2011)

Critic قال:


> *منطق و عقيدة !*
> *الا تعرفين قواعد الحوار العقيدى ؟*
> *المنطق لا يعترف بالمعجزات اصلا فأذا اعتمدتى على هذا المبدأ انصحك بالالحاد لان المنطق لا يستوى مع قرآنك*
> *قال منطق قال !*
> ...


طيب أنا سألت،،،والمنطق لا يتعارض من الدين يتاتا،،،والملحدين هم أبعد الناس عن المنطق أخي...
إذا كا ن وقتك ثمين لا أنصحك بتضييعه إذا!!


----------



## Critic (7 أبريل 2011)

> سألت،،،والمنطق لا يتعارض من الدين يتاتا،


*المعجزات و الاعلانات الالهية لا تتمنطق !*
*ارجو الحوار الجاد الهادف اختاه و ليس الجدل من اجل الجدل*


----------



## الأصالة (7 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *وانا اريدك ان تشرحى لنا من واقع خبرتك وحياتك انتى مش عارفه بصراحة اناديكى اخ ولا اخت بس انتى بتتكلمى على انك اخت ما علينا
> اشرحيلنا ماهى علاقتك بالله ؟ ماذا تعرفين عن الله ؟ من واقع حياتك انتى وليس من واقع ما حفظتيه
> *


لا يمكن أن أعرف الله من واقع حياتي،وإلا لما بعث الله رسل وأنبياء لكي يعلمون الناس...
لكن أستطيع أن أقول بأني كل يوم أزداد حبا في الله وأن ذكر الله وتعلقي بالله هو سر حياتي
وأتمنى الموت لو أني لا أحيا لله
الله تفضل علينا بخلقنا،وتفضل علينا بهدايتنا،وآمل أن يتفضل الله علينا بجنته وبرؤيته...


----------



## الأصالة (7 أبريل 2011)

Critic قال:


> *المعجزات و الاعلانات الالهية لا تتمنطق !*
> *ارجو الحوار الجاد الهادف اختاه و ليس الجدل من اجل الجدل*


بل تتمنطق،،،أليس باستطاعة واضع القوانين أن يخرج عنها؟؟
أليس نعلم بأن ما هو خارج الإدراك لا يستدل به إلا بما هو خارج عن الإدراك؟؟؟
أليس هذا منطقا؟؟


----------



## Critic (7 أبريل 2011)

> لكن أستطيع أن أقول بأني كل يوم أزداد حبا في الله وأن ذكر الله وتعلقي بالله هو سر حياتي
> وأتمنى الموت لو أني لا أحيا لله


*تزدادى حبا ...و ماذا يفعل هو .؟؟..هل تقدمت علاقته بكى ام ثابت كالجماد ؟؟*
*سأتمنى الموت فعلا لو كنت مكانك... فالموت اهون من علاقة عبد بسيد يختبره و ينتظر منه العبادة و الا احرقه*


----------



## Critic (7 أبريل 2011)

> بل تتمنطق،،،أليس باستطاعة واضع القوانين أن يخرج عنها؟؟
> أليس نعلم بأن ما هو خارج الإدراك لا يستدل به إلا بما هو خارج عن الإدراك؟؟؟
> أليس هذا منطقا؟؟


*تتمنطق !*
*لما وجد للالحاد سبيلا !*


----------



## Samir poet (7 أبريل 2011)

الأصالة قال:


> والله ما أعتقد آنا أحب أتعلم بس مو القصد إني أبحث عن الحقيقة لأنني وجدتها من زمان...
> لماذا تقول يسوع لمس قلبي؟؟؟وليس الله؟؟؟
> هل يسوع يعني الله والله يعني يسوع؟؟


* سلام المسيح معاكى يا اختى اصالة هو اساس*
*كان مسلم سابق واعتنق المسييحية*
*وبنسبة الى تعلقية*
*بمعنى *
*اساس يسوع المسيح هو الله اللى خالق كل البشرية*
*ولكن  وليس كم تظونيى انتى فى الاسلام *
*انتم فى الاسلام اله الاسلام يامر بالقتل  وتظنون ان الة الاسلام هو الله بل هو شيطان *
*ام الالة الحقيقى فهو يسوع المسيح *
*اله الظهر فى الجسد *
*يكفى كدا*


----------



## الأصالة (7 أبريل 2011)

Critic قال:


> *تزدادى حبا ...و ماذا يفعل هو .؟؟..هل تقدمت علاقته بكى ام ثابت كالجماد ؟؟*
> *سأتمنى الموت فعلا لو كنت مكانك... فالموت اهون من علاقة عبد بسيد يختبره و ينتظر منه العبادة و الا احرقه*


علاقة العبد بربه هي علاقة روحانية خالصة،،،ما يفعله الله هو أنه يقربني إليه أكثر وأكثر،،،ويذكرني به كلما نسيت وأخطأت،،،ويسقط في قلبي السكينة والطمأنينة،،،ومناجاتي له تكفيني عن العالم،،،مجرد دعائي له إجابة منه،،،مجرد ذكري له هو ذكره لي،،،مجرد حبي له هو حبه لي،،،ماذا نريد من الله غير أننا نحس بأنه سند لنا ويرعانا ولا يرضى إلا بما هو خير لنا...


----------



## الأصالة (7 أبريل 2011)

Critic قال:


> *تتمنطق !*
> *لما وجد للالحاد سبيلا !*


هل سبق أن تحاورت مع ملحد؟؟


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2011)

تنبيه: الموضوع عن الثالوث و تم تزويد الأخت بالروابط لتراجع و تقرأ و تتعلم قبل أن تعترض، فالرجاء البقاء في حدود الموضوع


----------



## Critic (7 أبريل 2011)

> علاقة العبد بربه هي علاقة روحانية خالصة،،،ما يفعله الله هو أنه يقربني إليه أكثر وأكثر،،،ويذكرني به كلما نسيت وأخطأت،،،ويسقط في قلبي السكينة والطمأنينة،،،ومناجاتي له تكفيني عن العالم،،،مجرد دعائي له إجابة منه،،،مجرد ذكري له هو ذكره لي،،،مجرد حبي له هو حبه لي،،،ماذا نريد من الله غير أننا نحس بأنه سند لنا ويرعانا ولا يرضى إلا بما هو خير لنا...


*يقربك اليه اكثر و اكثر ......ثم ماذا ؟*
*انتى محبوسة داخل حدود علاقتكما*
*ستظلى تلك العبدة و سيظل هو الاله الثابت الجامد فى موضعه و الذى سيحرقك ان لم تحققى الغرض الذى خلقك لاجله (الا لتعبدون)*
*لن ترتقى علاقتكما ابدا....*
*سيظل مقدار حبه لكى كعبدة !*
*حتى ان امك او ابوكى (المخلوقين) يحبانك اكثر منه (الخالق !!!) بل انها لا يضعان شروط كى يحبانك اما هو فيضع شروط و قيود لحبه (العبادة) و الا ابغضك !*
*مرة اخرى لو كنت مكانك لتمنيت الموت عن هذا الحجيم*



> هل سبق أن تحاورت مع ملحد؟؟



*اقرأ فى منتدى الملحدين من اكثر من خمس سنوات واعرف تفاصيل تفكيرهم*
*المنطق اساسا قوانينه من وضع البشر و يتلون على حسب فكر كل واحد و تقبله*
*فأرجو ابعاد قضية المنطق عن النقاش العقيدى فهذا درب من التناقض او اللاموضوعية*

*لكن هل فهمتى ما فتحتى الموضوع لاجله ؟؟؟*
*هل فهمتى ما هو الثالوث ؟*


----------



## Critic (7 أبريل 2011)

> تنبيه: الموضوع عن الثالوث و تم تزويد الأخت بالروابط لتراجع و تقرأ و تتعلم قبل أن تعترض، فالرجاء البقاء في حدود الموضوع


عُلم يا زعيم


----------



## bob (7 أبريل 2011)

*يا اختي انا راي حاجة سهلة جدا حضرتك تقري المواضيع اللي حطها الحبيب روك و تعالي اسالي في اي شيء انت مش فهماه بدل من الجدل غير المجدي 
لاني علي علم جيد بان الهنا هو واحد مثلث الاقانيم و هذا دليل علي حبه لينا ان يكشف لنا عما نستطيع ان نفهمه لكي يدخلنا معه في شركة حب لانه احبنا قبلا
و انتي بتؤمني باله واحد و ده في حد ذاته غموض و لماذا تحبي الهك ؟؟؟؟؟؟ هل لانه خلقك طيب اللي بيحب حد مش بيحاول يوضح ليه مدي حبه او بيكشفه ليه لكي تبادلة نفس الحب هل الهك كشف عن نفسه اي شيء ؟؟؟ او وضح ليكي مدي حبه ليكي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولا انتي بتعبديه لمجرد اوامر او فروض بالصلاة و الصوم و العبادة
فكري كويس و اقري المواضيع و كلنا في انتظارك*


----------



## الأصالة (9 أبريل 2011)

> *و ما هى اسمائه و صفاته وافعاله التى تعرفينها ؟*
> *هل هى الحق العدل الخ؟*
> *انها صفات بشرية*
> *البشر ايضاهكذا*
> ...


*صفات بشرية؟؟؟؟!!!*
*الله السلام المهيمن الجبار المدبر المقيت الرزاق القيوم القهار المغيث القدير.......*
*صفات بشرية!!!*
*حتى وإن وصفنا الله بصفات تطلق على البشر فإنها في عقيدتنا ليست تشبهها.....*
*وأوافقك الرأي بأنه من الممكن أن يدعي أي أحد النبوة ولكن لن تكون معه حجج وبراهين قاطعة بصدقه...*​


*



ثم ماذا؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​



> *ستظلين تلك العبدة البائسة التى لا تستطيع الاقتراب من الهها الذىينتظر منها العبادة و الا سلخ جلدها*​
> 
> 
> *هنيئا لكى هذاالجحيم*​
> ...


 

*العبودية هي أسمى درجات الحب طال عمرك*​ 


> *ترى من كان الله يحب قبلالخلق ؟؟؟*​*
> 
> 
> هلا اجبتينى ؟​
> *




*بكل بساطة يحب خلقه الذين سيخلقهم!!*​*
*

*ولكن ما هذا السؤال العابث؟؟*​*
*


*



لا الابن ليس تعبير بيناقنوم قائم

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​
*



و به من من خلاله احبنا الله و انعم علينا بالبنوة وبغيره لم يكن هذا ليحدث و شرحت هذا​


الثالوث هو كمالالصفات​ 

مثال اخر :​ 

الله هو المحب (الاب) و المحبة (الابن) و واهب الحب و ساكبه فى قلوبنا (الروحالقدس)​ 

هذه ليستتعبيرات مجازية بل اقانيم قائمة​

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 

*لقد قرأت من الروابط التي وضعها الأخ واتضحت الفكرة إلى حد ما..*​*
*
*





هل تعتقدى ان الايمان بالعقيدةالصحيحة يعتمد على مدى تعقيدها من بساطتها ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

​




يا له من مقياس سطحى​


أنقر للتوسيع...

 

أنا لم أقل أنها مقياس،
وعقيدة صحيحة لماذا؟؟؟ما هي مآخذك على عقيدتنا؟؟​
*


----------



## الأصالة (9 أبريل 2011)

Critic قال:


> *يقربك اليه اكثر و اكثر ......ثم ماذا ؟*
> *انتى محبوسة داخل حدود علاقتكما*
> *ستظلى تلك العبدة و سيظل هو الاله الثابت الجامد فى موضعه و الذى سيحرقك ان لم تحققى الغرض الذى خلقك لاجله (الا لتعبدون)*
> *لن ترتقى علاقتكما ابدا....*
> ...


 خوفي من الله هو من يردعني عن معصيته...
وهل ترى أن للملحدين منطق أقوى من منطقك؟؟؟
من وجهة نظري أنهم بلا منطق ولا معنى أصلا،،،كون عظيم دقيق التنظيم نشأ من صدفة!!!


----------



## الأصالة (9 أبريل 2011)

لدي سؤال:-
ما هي الصفات الأقنومية الخاصة بكل أقنوم وليست في الآخر؟؟


----------



## Critic (9 أبريل 2011)

> لدي سؤال:-
> ما هي الصفات الأقنومية الخاصة بكل أقنوم وليست في الآخر؟؟



*الاب (الاصل)*
*الابن (المولود)*
*الروح (المنبثق)*
*تلك هى الصفات الاقنومية التى يختص بها كل اقنوم لكن بغير انفصال::*
*فالاب ليس الابن لكنه لا يمكن ان يكون اب بدون ابن *
*الاب ليس الروح لكنه لا يمكن ان يكون حى بدون الروح*
*و هكذا الباقى*

*اعجبنى النقاش لكن ارجو لاستكماله من المنطلق الاسلامى (لان الاسلاميات ممنوعة هنا) الاستكمال هنا (ان اردتى) :*
*اسلاميا : لماذا خلق الله الانسان ؟ *
*الاله الذى يبغض خليقته و يضع شروط لكى يحبهم ...*


----------



## Desert Rose (9 أبريل 2011)

الأصالة قال:


> *العبودية هي أسمى درجات الحب طال عمرك*​



*عندى تعليق بسيط العبودية ليست اسمى درجات الحب طال عمرك انت  العبد لايحب السيد كما يحب الابن ابيه 
هذا هو الفرق بين العبودية والبنوة فرق شاسع 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 أبريل 2011)

> خوفي من الله هو من يردعني عن معصيته...


تخافي ماتختشيش ؟


----------



## antonius (10 أبريل 2011)

> خوفي من الله هو من يردعني عن معصيته...


إن كان الخوف سبب العبادة, فتباً لهكذا عبادة مبنيّة على الرعب !!
إن كان رادعكِ هو الخوف, فأنا ارثي لحالكِ اختاه, وادعو الله ان ينور بصيرتكي لتطيعيه حُباً لا خوفاً!


> *العبودية هي أسمى درجات الحب طال عمرك*​



العبودية ليست درجة من درجات الحب اساساً ولا لها علاقة بالحب! 
بل العبودية هي سجن, تكسره محبّة الله لنا.
الرجاء حذف تعليقي ان كان فيه خروج عن الموضوع


----------



## My Rock (10 أبريل 2011)

اعطيت الموضوع أكثر من فرصة، لكن الاخت صاحبة الموضوع مستمر و متعمدة في التشتيت و تغيير مسار الحوار

لذلك يُغلق الموضوع لكي أضع حد له.


----------

